

The Most Unhappy of Pleasures: Your Sugar Addiction Is Killing You - nbj914
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/02/the-most-unhappy-of-pleasures-your-sugar-addiction-is-killing-you/253341/

======
acangiano
The Heart and Stroke foundation and other mainstream promoters of healthy
eating have demonized fat, but I'm convinced that sugar is the real culprit
when it comes to obesity and related diseases. It's just a data point, but I
know for a fact that I got fat for having a huge sweet tooth. When it comes to
regular foods, I tend to eat less than the average man. People are surprised
all the time by how big I am for how little I eat. The problem is that until
recently, I still ate tons of sugary things (much less so now that I'm on
Weight Watchers). Having experienced it most of my life, it's not a stretch to
call it an addiction to sugar.

